# NAD - Blackheart Handsome Devil



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just got this today. It's pretty darned good - especially for 500 CDN dollars including taxes and shipping. Lots more clean than its little brother (which I also have) and surprisingly, due to the master volume, a better bedroom volume amp overall. 

The honeymoon hasn't really even started yet, but once i swap out the tubes for JJs and the speaker is broken in, I'll post a review.

Matt

P.S. Look for a gear sell off to pay for it - my wife's orders...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll reply to my own thread since nobody else is... 

I had some time to put JJ power tubes in and Japanese GE 12ax7 for V1 and tung sol 12ax7 for V2. I also took the very nice Alnico Jensen I had in a little red 1x12 cab made by AJC and put it into the combo cab - the Eminence/Blackheart is in the red cab now.

In a word - SWEEEEEET! It ranks up there with the best EL84 amps I've ever heard. I hope it is reliable, there were issues already with the screw heads stripping (they must be zinc or something, 'cause I was careful.)

Anyway, I highly recommend.

Matt


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw one of those on sale for $389 not too long ago. I was tempted I admit. If I knew the master brought it down to an acceptable bedroom level, I may have jumped on it.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are great amps, actualy a great line of amps..smells good too eh!
Glad you love it!


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

I would highly recommend the Bitmo Dapper Devil mod. It upgrades the caps and adds a 3 position switch. Makes the amp much more versatile. 
I was running mine with an Eminence Red Fang. Just an amazing amp. No where near enough headroom to compete with my heavy hitting drummers though. So I sold it. Amazing practice or recording amp though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

SaxonCabs said:


> I would highly recommend the Bitmo Dapper Devil mod. It upgrades the caps and adds a 3 position switch. Makes the amp much more versatile.
> I was running mine with an Eminence Red Fang. Just an amazing amp. No where near enough headroom to compete with my heavy hitting drummers though. So I sold it. Amazing practice or recording amp though.


I've been thinking about the Bitmo kit already (who needs a warranty) but I saw a demo and was not very impressed. You think it's worth doing? I've never done any amp mods, but I know how to solder/desolder. Is it a beginner's project?

I've never played through a Red Fang, but my Jensen is plenty loud and clean for my jamming purposes. The way i see it, if the amp can get louder than I can sing, then it can be miced.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I've been thinking about the Bitmo kit already (who needs a warranty) but I saw a demo and was not very impressed. You think it's worth doing? I've never done any amp mods, but I know how to solder/desolder. Is it a beginner's project?
> 
> I've never played through a Red Fang, but my Jensen is plenty loud and clean for my jamming purposes. The way i see it, if the amp can get louder than I can sing, then it can be miced.


Sorry for the delay, I was out Rockin' and Rollin' 

I thought the mod really inproved the sound. I know the online stuff is not that great. The switch give 3 positions. One is the original with the cap ugrade. One is more of a "plexi" sound with a lot of the fizz removed and more clean headroom and the third adds more distortion. 
The mod is very easily done, if you can solder. All instructions are included. 
I prefered the "plexi" setting. It basically bypasses the tone stack( the treble and mid will not work) Greatly inproved the overall tone of the amp. I didn't like the other 2 settings so I removed the switch all together. To get the plexi setting I simply removed the C7 cap( which is what the switch does anyway. It bypasses it) This was on the advise of Bruce from Bitmo. The cap upgrade alone improves the amp quite a bit. Hope that helps.

Forgot to mention. I used JJ El84's and Tung SOl 12AX7's. Much better than the JJ preamps in my mind.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

SaxonCabs said:


> The cap upgrade alone improves the amp quite a bit.


That's what I was wondering about. I really like the stock sound (I'm now rockin through the jensen in the combo cab and a homemade 1x12 with an old eminence in it) but I figured it could be a litle more transparent.


----------



## 5150stretch (Jul 14, 2010)

*Bh15 mods*

I love this amp but I need more gain. How much more gain will the dapper mod give this amp? I plan on putting a power scale mod in it from London power. There is very little info on mods on the net other than the guy at ratvalveamps, but that is just a service. Any suggestions


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got a handsome devil, and it cooks!!! I love these little lunchbox amps!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

JimiGuy7 said:


> I just got a handsome devil, and it cooks!!! I love these little lunchbox amps!!!


I still dig this amp a lot too. In fact, it's the only amp I still have. PLaying it as a mini-stack is pretty much perfect for my needs, but I don't need to get super loud. I'm mostly playing acoustic right now, but I think this amp is a keeper.


----------

